# Ixfp



## Caila (Nov 25, 2009)

I tend to score 50% with the N and S.
I suppose it's a good thing I'm balanced, right?

I've also scored ISTP and INTP but I switched my answers up, and was in a weird mood while taking the test.

I believe certain mental disorders can also effect any test you take, and especially if you're an unhealthy type.
I do know that the most accurate description of me would be introverted. I score the highest on i. 

I believe the S in me is used toward working with my hands, which is why my art has gotten better over the years. I'm not sure where the cry baby comes from though, S or N? Possibly both? 

Anyone have any insight on this? I'm sure there's some XXXX out there who's got it worse than me, lol but I would really like to discover more of myself.


----------



## Psilo (Apr 29, 2009)

INFP and ISFP: The Biggest Difference Is...? - Typology Central

A particularly good post by OrangeAppled:



> Well, obviously one is expressed through Se and one through Ne. And now I am going to ramble aimlessly...
> 
> I think Se is more focused on the immediate moment, using the 5 senses to channel their imagination into tangible expressions. Even in their altruistic endeavors they seem more hands-on and take-action, with a view to immediate results. They seem to relate their feelings more directly to experience which makes them less... "romantic" shall we say; but there's also less extrapolation to understand foreign feelings. Probably why they don't get the "healer" stereotype INFPs get.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

